# Fisher HT OR BOSS Sport duty poly ? Which is the better plow ?



## rld1965 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi , I am in the market to buy a new snow plow for plowing mainly paved neighborhood driveways ! I am having a hard time choosing which one to get for a 1500 pick up truck ! I am tossing around the fisher HT 7' 6" plow and the BOSS sport duty 7' 6" plow ,of the two mentioned which one would you get and why ? I might also consider the fisher SD plow . Any input would be helpfull .


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Personally I'm a Fisher guy. I like the trip edge and the ease of the minute mount system. I've only ever used heavy duty commercial plows but if it were me I'd choose Fisher mainly because I just feel they're the better plow for me. That being said Boss builds a high quality plow as well and I wouldn't have a problem running one of their plows but the trip edge works better for me.


----------



## rld1965 (Nov 12, 2013)

Peteo1 , I guess you are right that either one is a good choice ! You said you use heavy duty fisher plows ! Are they chain lift system or a hydraulic lift ? I know one of the fisher plows I am also looking at is the SD fisher plow and it uses a chain to lift the plow blade . I never used that type before only hydraulic. I don't know if one is better than the other because one is a chain lift and the other is not .


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Go with the Fisher SD. The SD is a lot more rugged than the HT. I really like the SD I have.


----------



## rld1965 (Nov 12, 2013)

With your SD do you have the poly cutting blade or steel ? Which ever one you have how does it do with plowing . I think the poly one people say you get this chatter when plowing at times do you get this with the steel blade also or is this only limited to the poly not steel ?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

rld1965;1664710 said:


> With your SD do you have the poly cutting blade or steel ? Which ever one you have how does it do with plowing . I think the poly one people say you get this chatter when plowing at times do you get this with the steel blade also or is this only limited to the poly not steel ?


I currently have a poly edge but, I'm going to switch to a steel edge. I want to extra weight of the steel edge and I think the steel edge will just scrape better in general. The poly edge doesn't scrape very well.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Any of those 3 options are fine. I'd prefer the boss since I'm a blade trip guy, but I haven't tried a trip edge yet. 

However if you like a trip blade and chain lift then go with Western 

How many driveways are you plowing?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

rld1965;1664582 said:


> Peteo1 , I guess you are right that either one is a good choice ! You said you use heavy duty fisher plows ! Are they chain lift system or a hydraulic lift ? I know one of the fisher plows I am also looking at is the SD fisher plow and it uses a chain to lift the plow blade . I never used that type before only hydraulic. I don't know if one is better than the other because one is a chain lift and the other is not .


Fishers are chain lift. I've never been a fan of the hydraulic lift that Boss and others use. Also go with a steel edge. You might get a little chatter when the edge is new but it goes away pretty fast. It helps wear the new cutting edge in when you drive down a smooth road at 40 or so! Lol


----------



## fisher_ma (Oct 26, 2013)

I've had the Fisher HT for a few years now and if I had to do it again I would get the Fisher SD I have used my friends a few times and its much more solid and can stack higher than the HT. Also last year I had the hydraulic hose for the lift ram blow while doing a drive and I had to use a ratchet strap to hold the plow up to bring it home and it was a pain to get to hold I snapped two straps where as with a chain lift you can short chain it to transport. The jack on the HT can be a pain as well you really need a perfectly level surface for it to work good


----------

